# Knicks Off to Their Worst Start In Franchise History



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Where are all the "Knicks going to win 40 games this season" fans? This has got to be the worst looking team I have ever seen in a long time. Don't be surprise the Knicks give the Nets their first win of the season. :funny: What a huge debacle, and if I'm D'Antoni he should start all the rookies, and give them some time. It's quite obvious that everyone else lack the competive spirit. 

What a franchise disgrace, this is why I refuse to spend any money for season tickets, since the Layden days. I will continue to boycott the Knicks in terms of spending money to attend their games until they show the fans they are committed to putting a competitive team on the court (regardless if you clearing cap room). In this case they failed miserably, between the Nets and the Knicks, basketball in the tri-state area is a certified joke.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What makes this so gross is that we dont even have our draft pick. I.T is still a thorn in our side lol.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Where are all the "Knicks going to win 40 games this season" fans? This has got to be the worst looking team I have ever seen in a long time. Don't be surprise the Knicks give the Nets their first win of the season. :funny: What a huge debacle, and if I'm D'Antoni he should start all the rookies, and give them some time. It's quite obvious that everyone else lack the competive spirit.
> 
> What a franchise disgrace, this is why I refuse to spend any money for season tickets, since the Layden days. I will continue to boycott the Knicks in terms of spending money to attend their games until they show the fans they are committed to putting a competitive team on the court (regardless if you clearing cap room). In this case they failed miserably, between the Nets and the Knicks, basketball in the tri-state area is a certified joke.


I predicted 35-39 wins and there is still no shame on my part from making that prediction. The season is very young for people to be rolling out the "I told you so"'s. If you recall correctly, the Bulls went 0-7 or 0-8 the very first year they made the playoffs following the post-Jordan era. The Knicks are every bit as talented as they were then; and with the number of teams floundering in the Eastern Conference, the playoffs might be a possibility.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

^ lol dont kid yourself, the East is more competitive than you think


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This teams just awful. I'm hoping we hit a home run in free agency next summer.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Chan Ho Nam said:


> ^ lol dont kid yourself, the East is more competitive than you think


Outside of the top 3 (Celtics, Magic and Cavs) I don't really see any team that can be considered elite. In fact, we're like going to have sub .500 teams making the playoffs this year once again. If that is the case, the Knicks certainly have a shot.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> This teams just awful. I'm hoping we hit a home run in free agency next summer.


co-sign, people already are starting to tune out as we speak. The players are not listening, all they doing is trying to stat pad. Oh well, there is always football.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It'll all be fine when you land LeBron and Bosh.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

These days, I only watch when Toney Douglas and/or Gallo is on the court.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

where is everyine that jumped down my throat for saying this is a 25 win team?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Off crying bitter, bitter tears... sniffle


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i take back nothing ...all the players are playing below expectations(except for hill gallo and douglass ) ...nate has only played in 4 of 10 games, duhon will not shoot .228 for the season...this is a bad stretch , when you have a decent amount of the team producing like expected it will be a decent gauge for the team in this league ...pretty much if i were d'antoni the only change i'd make is to duhon .

push the ball or sit down and watch douglas push the ball.as long as duhon plays according to the offense , he plays ...when he starts walking the ball up , he sits....and that goes for the players in the other 4 spots on the floor too....i'd just make them run.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

down by 19 in the 3rd ...win by 7 ...a good night for the knicks...Curry is back(10 points in 11 min.).


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> down by 19 in the 3rd ...win by 7 ...a good night for the knicks...Curry is back(10 points in 11 min.).


Yeah deff an entertaining game at least. But still the problem of playing a complete game. CAN’T dig a 19 point hole and expect to get out of it.

Curry looked like a different man. And I am not talking about his weight. He looked so happy to be out on the floor. He even got in the face of a pacer a few minutes into the game which was good to see. He even waved off coming out of the game in the fourth when he picked up his fourth foul. Lets hope he can keep this up, im not holding my breathe just yet though lol.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh snap, we have a two game winning streak. We beat the Nets!


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Nate may be a joker that likes to play around alot, but he don't allow his teammates to do the same b/c on the court Nate becomes serious about competitive-competition through his creativeness, and will deny a nonstruggling teammate the ball. 

At the start of training-camp it should've been known by all Knick players and coaching-staff that Nate Robinson is the 82 game starter untill his performance prove differ.

*We did nothing nothing to organize players in training-camp, preseason, and the first 10 games of the season to establish a decent team.* 
Our many different "starting-lineups" changes in the first 15 games prove this.

Duhon & Hughes never complimented each other talent on the Bulls, the ending of last season, and the start of this season. So putting the two guards on the court together should've waited untill midseason or in cruchtime when we are switching defense/offense players. Especially when we grabbed a big steal out the draft of combo-guard Toney Douglas. It reminds me of the Curry & Zach tandem which should've been broken-up and dismissed in the 30 point blowout by Boston in the Preseason games. 

*Duhon & Nate should've been our starting backcourt guards.....*why? Jellin from last season, plus Nate would have never let Duhon game go down to pure nothing, especially after all the offseason media talk about all the drafted PG. 

*Wilson Chandler performance went down to Shuuut too *(and thats my boy), which never would have happen if he started as the SF with Nate in the starting line-up. 
\
*David Lee should have been our starting PF.....*with Curry or Darko being the center jumping for the tap at the start of the game. As long as our center commit a hard foul early in the first quarter to any oponent trying to score in the paint sending a warning they are good for the first 4 to 6 minutes before Harrington replace them.

The only players that should have been changed in the starting line-up within the first 15 games should've been Darko & Curry.

Gallo should have never started one game this season, his peremeter shooting off the bench vs 2nd tier players would have been the Knicks big weapon. Toney Douglas and Jordan Hill also should not start any game this early in the season. 
There is nothing wrong with taking a nonstruggling Starter out the first 3 minutes of the game. 
Which is a better note to express chemistry to the roster. 

Our trio of Fowards line-up need a helluv alot of work together so they could be put in the majorty of time in the 3rd quarter as a 2nd half strategy (Gallo, Chandler, and Harrington). We have no team strategy in the first half or the 2nd half for the players to feel confidence in. We have individual-play which is why our starting PF-Chandler keep shooting 3-balls anytime he want...


----------

